# A zombie threw up in my living room



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Not sure if there's a post like this, I did look...

Yesterday I was browsing the forum like every day and I got real excited over it at last being october, so I went to the closets and took out some stuff and, well, as my friend said, my living room looks like a "zombie threw up" lol









Good ol' Elmer
















Spider looking over the living room








Halloween bells on the key rack

ill post more.

Do your houses look like a "zombie threw up"?


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

My bedroom door








Hallway








Got this free at a garage sale a few weeks ago








I should name this guy....








The fan


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

_a zombie--na , maybe something cutesy did.  looks good_


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Yes cutesy indeed. I like the mummy on the wall. My son would love it.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Where did you get the big wall things? I can put those in my family room, my kids owuld love that.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

I got everything at garage sales/walmart/dollar tree.


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

Love it! Great Ideas from Dollar Store, but we are Not haunting the interior of the house this year, just the Exterior.


----------



## Spookyboo (Dec 4, 2007)

Very nice I like the House and the masks and well everything!!!! Great Job GC


----------



## corner haunt (May 21, 2008)

Looks good! No zombie puke here yet, thats next weekend. There is a little pile of new store boughts on the porch though.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

If a zombie puked in your living room then my whole house must be the result of one hell of a bender..


----------

